# SLS { Noice }



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

SLS Audio - S8R - CT8R


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Have you heard these, or did you find a link online and posted it with no information or experience, or even a review for us to read?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> Have you heard these, or did you find a link online and posted it with no information or experience, or even a review for us to read?


 * Bingo ! ^*

I built my last set of bookshelfs  , and the subwoofer is a thing of beauty !

Seriously . . . what the hell would I know


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> * Bingo ! ^*
> 
> I built my last set of bookshelfs  , and the subwoofer is a thing of beauty !


Ok. Beyond the looks, how do you like them, what can you compare them to?

Did you buy a set, build it from a kit, or simply use the same drivers? If so, did you use the same cabinet design/crossovers?

I wonder, as those are only prebuilt, and I dont see kits?




a$$hole said:


> Seriously . . . what the hell would I know


I dont know. Thats what I am trying to get out of you. posting a link without any other info doesnt tell anyone anything about the product...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't tell you anything , other than I own SLS products ! [ sorry ]


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I like these too !

Home

Buy them


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The Chupo . . . I'm not into writing reviews :blush:

I don't have the time and energy to waste


----------



## ehiunno (Feb 26, 2008)

I nominate this for best thread ever.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

At least its something new in this forum and always nice to read up on new companies (at least new to me).


----------

